# reccomend me a sprayer and retrimmer



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

need some work done on the 888, a few dings 2 be knocked out, plus want a 3/4 respray, but want a dam good one as its a 888, want sprayer that takes out window rubbers and not just spray upto them. and not be 2 expensive, like a grand,lolol


also after a retrimmer to do my door cards and rear bench in the 888 colour scheme as vaux for some reason didnt bother doing door cards and rear bench same as the 888 bucket seats,lol

got plans so work needs 2 be top notch, althopugh not bankrupt me at same time


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

i know someone , or maybe not lol , that sort of work andy wont be cheap , saying that mate of mine had his supra painted not by steve someone else glass out and all that cost was about 2k , it was back in the shop for a month there were so many faults .
these days mate i think its a tough job to find a good one


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Can't vouch for them but their site looks impressive:

http://www.peelsmotorkraft.co.uk/


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

dont want to picky matt but a good web site means f all.
i know a few fellas in the trade look at the weby it looks great go to the work place its a shed


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

I know someone I trust totally with bodywork... but he's in Torquay which is too far away I'm guessing.

But if anyone is interested his business is called Car Cosmetics.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Hence I can't vouch for their work.

Looks like they do some rather nice porsche's etc though, and they're local, so may be worth a look by the OP.



ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


> dont want to picky matt but a good web site means f all.
> i know a few fellas in the trade look at the weby it looks great go to the work place its a shed


----------



## vw beetle (Feb 26, 2009)

top trimmer in pontypool if any good to u
does limos, as in cars and coaches and trims aircraft as a job.


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

theres a guy up by penyfan pond tha supposed 2 be **** hot, went to see him yesterday but wernt there, but keep that one in mind:thumb:


----------



## nazo (Mar 25, 2008)

i could have a look at the body work if u like mate.
i have my own business in newport.
drop me a pm if your interested.


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

nazo said:


> i could have a look at the body work if u like mate.
> i have my own business in newport.
> drop me a pm if your interested.


am in newport 2moz, pm me ya details n will pop down after my zorst is done:thumb:


----------



## nazo (Mar 25, 2008)

not far from welsh coast customs, give me a ring and i'll direct you.
my mob is 07799161039.
cheers.


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

nazo said:


> not far from welsh coast customs, give me a ring and i'll direct you.
> my mob is 07799161039.
> cheers.


okies will give u a bell 2moz:thumb:


----------



## nazo (Mar 25, 2008)

nice chatting to you yesterday fella, real nice unique car u have there.
will hopefully see u soon.


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

nazo said:


> nice chatting to you yesterday fella, real nice unique car u have there.
> will hopefully see u soon.


hi
yeah nice 2 meet ya. just trying 2 sort out finances, then will book her in, am hoping 2 book it in next wk, bank manager permitting,lol
be great 2 find a decent sprayer, car guys always on look out 4 a gd one.

just spent 7hrs detailing 888, is ready for colly 915 in morn, dunno y i other as is being resprayed:lol::lol: but foto shoot sunday so had 2 b done:thumb:


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

woohooo booked in:thumb:
cant wait to see the 888 ding n dentless:lol::lol:

cya friday:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Have you got it back yet bud?


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

Jimbo W said:


> Have you got it back yet bud?


hopefully mon/tues:thumb:


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

wooohooo back 2moz, shame it cant be touchewd for 3wks but gives me time to save some pennies and hand it over to peter for a swirl removal:thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hi mate have you seen it yet ?


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> hi mate have you seen it yet ?


no pete, but he had 2 go over it with the mop, so u will need to work a bit harder than we though,lolol.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

no probs , just get the lucozade in


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> no probs , just get the lucozade in


:lol::lol: u kno i will just do that, i had 3 cans 2day already, who need drugs when u get happy off 3 cans of lucozade:lol::lol:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

lol :thumb:


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

these fella will do a top job :thumb: 
defo rate them

http://www.xquisiteautomotive.co.uk/


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

off to pick my baby up:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

wooohooo look whats back in me garage:thumb: needs a gd wash, bit late now, but 1st thing 2moz out with the PW:thumb::thumb:


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

had a gd look now at the work done, and im not happy tbh, runs in pain, marks under laquer, the drivers door is shocking tbh, have left msg on nath fone to see what hes gpona do bout it. 3wks had 888 and cant believe how bad it is, will go down there 2moz


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

oh sh1t mate , after all that time , anything i can do mate just ask , gutted for you , lets hope he can sort it out


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

im gona go down there 2moz pete, not happy at all m8.


update just spoke to Nate, told me to pop it down saturday morn


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

i remember paying 500 quid for a boot/spoiler and a bonnet paint job inc the blending to the wings - job was faultless.

how much of the car was resprayed for what you were quoted/charged - id hate to bring up the infamous "you get what you pay for line" but if the paintjob is bad to a non professional car sprayer why would a sprayer do a job which is obviously average on someones pride and joy esp as its been so well recommended


----------

